# بولس ملاك وفايزة ناثان في شريط قصة حب-لأسبوع الالام2009



## yousif3 (3 مارس 2009)

شريط ترانيم قصة حب للشماس بولس ملاك والمرنمه فايزه ناثان

ترانيم الشريط

1-ثوك تى تى جوم

2-حبيبى ايامن عنى صلبت
ياقدوس ويا بار

3-قصه الحـــــب

4-يا غارقا فى الاثم

5-ارى باميفـــــى

6-الهى الهى كن قائدى

7-نفـــسى حزينه

8-هيــا ادخلوا اللى الاعماق

9-اننى ابكيك ذاتى

10-طرح للجمعه العظيمه

11-يوسف الرامى تعالى

لتحميل الشريط كامل..أختر سيرفر واحد للتحميل


http://www.4shared.com/file/90146229/1d6cbdaf/kast-hob.htm

أو

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1SBYJA33


​


----------



## Star Online (3 مارس 2009)

مشكور يوسف الرب يباركك
وجااااااري التحميل 

تحياتي​


----------



## yousif3 (4 مارس 2009)

فعلا الشريط دا جامد جدا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا يوسف على الشريط


----------



## ramynasr (4 مارس 2009)

جارى التحميل وشكرا على المجهود العظيم ده 
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## sdg (5 مارس 2009)

الشريط ده روعة وربنا يعوض محبتكم وكمان كل شرائط بولس ملاك جميلة جدا وشكرا


----------



## yousif3 (7 مارس 2009)

مرسي علي ردودكم المشجعة وفعلا ربنا يعوض المرنم الجامد دا ويمتعنا دايما ترانيمة المعزية


----------



## ayman adwar (10 مارس 2009)

جارى التحميل وشكرا على المجهود العظيم ده 
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Ferrari (10 مارس 2009)

شكراً يوسف على الشريط الجميل

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## amad_almalk (10 مارس 2009)

ترنيمه رائعه

مرسيىىىىى علي الترنيمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

مشكور يوسف الرب يباركك


----------



## megaman (12 مارس 2009)

بجد شريط جميل جدا....
شكرا على تعبك ومجهودك...
كل سنة وانتم طيبين.


----------



## mina alfy (14 مارس 2009)

شكراً على الترانيم وجاااااااااااارى التحميل:download:


----------



## magemogea (14 مارس 2009)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## MenaNarmar (14 مارس 2009)

*البوم+cd cover قصةالحب (كامل) لأسبوع الالام 2009 لبولس ملاك وفايزة ناثان*

† باسم يسوع†

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة أسبوع الآلام لعام 2009 








هيبدأ من يوم 12-4-2009 لحد 18 - 4 هيكون سبت النور
و يوم 19-4-2009 عيد القيامة المجيد
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين



ود البوم قصة حب بمناسبة أسبوع الآلام ..

للشماس بولس ملاك 
والمرنمة فايزة ناثان



.... CD Cover ....









و دي ترانيم الشريط 

1-ثوك تى تى جوم

2-حبيبى ايامن عنى صلبت

3- ياقدوس ويا بار

4-قصه الحـــــب

5-يا غارقا فى الاثم

6-ارى باميفـــــى

7-الهى الهى كن قائدى

8-نفـــسى حزينه

9-هيــا ادخلوا اللى الاعماق

10-اننى ابكيك ذاتى

11-طرح للجمعه العظيمه

12-يوسف الرامى تعالى



حمل الآن الشريط كامل ...




أو





http://www.4shared.com/file/92832608/d2864cc1/____________2009_wwwmar-girgiscom_____.html







​


----------



## Ferrari (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: البوم+cd cover قصةالحب (كامل) لأسبوع الالام 2009 لبولس ملاك وفايزة ناثان*


شكراً لك على تعبك وجارى التحميل

الرب يعوضك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: البوم+cd cover قصةالحب (كامل) لأسبوع الالام 2009 لبولس ملاك وفايزة ناثان*

ميرررررررسى على الشريط

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ماريتا (25 مارس 2009)

_*ميرررررررررررسى جدااااااااا*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 مارس 2009)

يرجي حذف الرابط لان الشريط جديد وكده المنتج هيخسر وانتو طيعا ما ترضوش بالخساره



وانتظروا الحمله


----------



## kirooo333k (12 أبريل 2009)

*hgف مليون شكر على مجهودكم الرائع ده و كل سنة و انتم طيبين و عقبال السنة الجاية*


----------



## totty (13 أبريل 2009)

*جااااااااارى التحميييييييل

ميرسى

ربنا يعووووض تعبكواااااا

وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين*​


----------



## g_g1267 (13 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يعوض محبتككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككم


----------

